# Lets see your balls.......



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok just tell us what you use and why.I have recently went to using the Bridgestone E6. It has a good feel. Not sure yet if it has helped my slice any but has a nice feel for me from tee to green. Also has a mid level price around $26 a dozen.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I shoot around 100, I use Walmart Wilsons (if I use new balls) fiddy cent a ball...I've hit 'em all and honestly, I'm not good enough to tell a difference. When I am, if I ever am able to reach that point, maybe I'll spend more. I'll pick up a box of softest Noodles if I'm playing when it's REAL cold, but otherwise I like that $5.99 Wilson dozen.

Note: Refer to sig below


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been using the E6 yellow. Good performance, and easier to find in all of the weird places I keep hitting my tee shots.


----------



## AOInc (Sep 27, 2011)

Not so many days have gone when I actually started using this.We just started playing regularly, as opposed to once a month to get into the nitty gritty of golf equipment.

Since the start I suddenly strong hook. E6 heard after only using balls at random what I find, or hand me down old man.

Definitely the best ball I've used. It dosent remove your hook together, but it certainly helps to straighten out a lot. From finding the driver I used was 2 degrees closed, which obviously did not help either.

Just bought 3 dozen brand new on eBay, should be set at a time. I almost did not lose more balls.

Love balls and recommend anyone with a wayward drive to give them a crack.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

After 10yrs of using a Pro-V1 I switched to the Taylormade Penta TP about 2 months ago. Maybe it was me but I was finding this year's Pro-V a little firm - could be I'm not hitting the ball hard enough to compress it.

And the cost, £33 a dozen or just over $50 USD. Thankfully I can't remember the last time I lost a ball - I get a few rounds out of a ball before they get consigned to the practice bag.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I use the e-6, or e-7 yellow balls by Bridgestone, when I think about buying them for an important round. For the money they are a pretty decent ball. Another thing I lke about them is that Bridgestone has not changed them over the years they have been on the market. A lot of manufactures, for what ever reason9s), discontinue, or re-work what they have for something they say is better. They are usually not. Pinnacle used to sell a senior ball that I really liked. Great distance, with some usable spin. They discontinued it for something they said was better.

I think if I were not using the e-6, or e7 balls, I would go with the Volvik brand balls. Them, or maybe Srixon. To me Volvik plays a little better than the Bridgestone balls, but they are hard to find. Volvik Golf USA 

We have store near us called Target. Every winter they have a clearance sale on their golf items. I will buy what ever premium (3-4 piece) ball is available for around $7-$10 a dozen. I use them for the next year's play. 

However in reality, now a days, I don't strike the ball well enough, often enough, that the make of ball makes much of a difference in my game. I once shot a 75 with a beat up range ball on bet with my grandson.:dunno: 

I had someone give me a few of those Penta balls. I liked them, but at $50 a dozen, and with a swing, that did not allow me to use all 5 parts of the ball, when they were gone, that was it for them. 

Bottom line for me is that if the ball is yellow, I will use it with no problem. The only thing I do, is I put each ball I use on a ball spinner to make sure it is balanced. Even my favorite Bridgestone balls will have a few, every so often, that won't putt well due to an out of balance issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Never had trouble putting with the E6 Frog. But then again its hard to tell how true a ball rolls if you never have to putt more than 14 or 16 inches.:laugh::laugh: Just goofing off...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Since I'm not a power hitter I'm using Orlimar they are a low compression ball and I order them Kings Par out of Lansing Michigan. A more expensive ball that is good for my swing speed/power is the titleist NXT.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

E6s here. 
Tried em out last time I played and liked em. 
My luck Ill lose 9 of em next time I play though.
:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Couldn't resist. its who I am*

Tim if you marry that person that wants to give me money on the other thread. You wouldn't have to worry about it, you could buy the company.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

I use the Titleist NXT Tour, I pick them up for $29 from the pro shop. 

My brother gives me a dozen PRO V1's for my birthday each year, generally I play those balls and switch from the NXT's to Pro V's depending on my mood.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I also use the optic yellow Bridgestone e6. I've used the yellow Pinnacle from time to time.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Are the yellow balls actually any easier to find?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Are the yellow balls actually any easier to find?


In green grass yes, but in the winter, they're much harder for me to see when the grass browns out. Pink show up great no matter what the time of the year.


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Cajun said:


> In green grass yes, but in the winter, they're much harder for me to see when the grass browns out. Pink show up great no matter what the time of the year.


 IN WINTER!!! We are under 3' of snow so cold here in Wisconsin my own balls are hard to find even when they are blue!


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Hacker AL said:


> IN WINTER!!! We are under 3' of snow so cold here in Wisconsin my own balls are hard to find even when they are blue!


Good luck with that. 

I've always lived far enough south that winter doesn't affect the amount I get to play. There were a few days in North Carolina that it was too cold and they had the greens frozen over, but that was maybe 5 days out of the winter that year. Texas and Louisiana both, the worst you have to put up with is dormant grass in the fairways and winter something on the greens.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Cajun said:


> In green grass yes, but in the winter, they're much harder for me to see when the grass browns out. Pink show up great no matter what the time of the year.


The pink ones are lighter.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

I have a 7 gallon bucket full of quality balls I have found over the course of the year and I have been pairing them up in 3 somes and trying different sets over the last few rounds and I really like the Callaway Warbird balls. They play nice T to green. Tied for second would be the DT solos and some of the Bridgestone ones. I like the way the Nike Mojo rolls on the green and keep a few of them only for putting.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool thanks for letting me know not sure about the cold and balls I think that was heading off the garden path.....


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Found a new Srioxon Tour Yellow "Z-Star" on one of my last outings of the year. Loved the feel on all clubs including the roll on the green. Seemed to take a higher ball flight than my E6's. Also had nice bite on the green (thats tough for me) Very costly but maybe the wife will put a couple dozen under the tree this year.


----------

